# Psychiatrist always makes me feel much worse.



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

But I can't get rid of him, I need him for my medication. I live in Japan and it's impossible for me to get my bupropion here from a Japanese doctor, they don't prescribe it. So I got a foreigner doctor living a few hours away that I skype with, he sends me scripts for drugs you just CAN'T get here.

And frankly he just sucks. Sucks suck suuuucks. Unless this is just what psychiatry is, in which case they should give us the drugs and not bother speaking to us, because it is just worthless garbage.

Some reasons as to his total sh&tness (if you think I'm just being negative) -

#1. When I first talked to him, he asked me all kinds of questions. I told him about my history, and my breakup with my girlfriend. He said 'so you got angry with her, snapped at her, lashed out?'. 

I said "no, not really. I got so depressed I stopped touching her, even talking to her, and I said some horrible stuff to her in an email." He's like, 'oh I see'.

The next session. He's going over what I said. 'Oh, so you said you broke up with your girlfriend because you got angry with her and lashed out'. And I said, "what...no, I said I got unresponsive." He's like, 'oh'.

The next session...he said it AGAIN. I'm thinking wtf man, do you even listen. How many times do I have to correct this guy!?! That's just an example, I have corrected him over and OVER on things I have already told him. Because he phones it in. He doesn't listen. It's crap.

#2. He always asks me what I'm feeling. I tell him. Then there is a huge pause. It sounds like he's busy doing something (we use skype so I can't see him). 

Then he says..."aaaah. Tim. Y'know...you have a disease. If you had the flu...we wouldn't expect you to run a marathon". Ok, you say that once, fine. But he says I have a disease and then uses a flu analogy EVERY SINGLE TIME I TELL HIM SOMETHING. Literally. I am so tired of hearing I am diseased and some s&%t about the flu. 

It's like his brain switches off when I start talking. It never, ever feels like he's actually listening to me. I just thought maybe psychiatrists aren't supposed to listen.

#3. Last session he was like how have you been feeling. I said basically "I don't know what to do, I feel lost, I feel like I don't know what to do, I feel like everything I try doesn't work. I feel like nothing matters anymore".

HUGE pause. HUGE. I'm just sitting there, waiting. 

He says, 'well Tim, y'know you have a disease. If you had the flu, whatever...'.

I said. 'ok'.

And just stopped talking.

Waited. Waited. Waited. He was typing, or fapping. F&%k knows. Waited. About 2-3 minutes passed. Nothing. Bupkiss. Then...time was up. 'Tim, gotta run. I'll send you those prescriptions. Maybe we should meet again on so and so date'. 'Ok'. 'Alrighty thanks Tim, see you later'. *hangs up*

He was literally just waiting for the clock to run out. I told him so much of what I was feeling. And he's just got...nothing. Nothing for me. Just the same old s&%t. Every single time.

The only thing I can say that gets his attention is I'm suicidal. And then he's just concerned about his liability and his doctor's code of ethics. 

Plus he's always badgering me about paying his fees, and one time I was late, he gave me a big email about how unfair it was to him, and his other patients, and some CRAP. I'm like I've talked to this guy like five times, he doesn't EVEN TRUST ME. No trust. None. I can't talk to him about anything. He doesn't caaarrre.

---

My perception of this guy is he's got a lot of patients, he's cycling through them. He's glad to just have our sessions over with so he can get on with the rest of his work. But it truly feels like he could give a f&%k about me. 

He keeps saying, 'Tim, I want you to get better, you're a nice guy'. Only problem is he says that every session. You are a 'nice guy'. Some sh&tty talking point. He doesn't even care. He's just a lazy *******. 

And I'm giving him so much money just to get these drugs, but I leave the sessions feeling like crap. Even worse about myself.

---

Wow. I really, REALLY don't matter do I? Even a psychiatrist doesn't give a sh&t about what I think... 

However he did give me a reference to a CBT therapist so I'm going to have to try that. I hope to god this person listens to me, cares about what I thinks, and has alternatives and reasonable explanations that I miss and need to hear about.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry you are stuck with such a jerk for a doctor! IDK how you put up with it. I hope you have better success with another therapist. 

Sometimes psychiatrists just prescribe. If he's just spending 10 mins with you, he's the kind who doesn't actually do therapy. But if he's spending 45 mins with you saying the same canned lines to you each time, then can't you just tell him you only want a short visit for the meds? In the olden days psychiatrists actually spent time with paeople, but not much anymore I guess. You have to go to a therapist or social worker or psychologist for that. Good luck!


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hahaha, sorry I have to ask. Is your psychiatrist losing his marbles? 


He's wasting your time. Go find a new one. Don't waste anymore healing time.

Edit: Ok, I just read your entire post. Let me get this straight. You Skyped with this guy? You've never once met the man? Are you sure he's even a psychiatrist? 
Holy cow, that kind of help and money, you would be darn sure I'd want to meet in person. 

He sounds like a complete farce. I hope you recorded the conversation sessions and perhaps consider reporting him.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Nah unfortunately he's definitely legit. His credentials and work history are up on his website but also he works for a large organization of doctors in Japan, and they verify his credentials and also a different therapist from the area confirmed to me who he was. And he has a lot of patients because he is one of the rare English speaking psychiatrists in Japan. I think there's pretty no chance he's fake. We just Skype cos psychiatric services simply aren't available in English in my area.

He's just really crap at acting like a human being. He's like a robot. I feel like I would feel awkward just saying can we cut the session length, but I don't know where that would lead. I'm sure he wouldn't like hearing that I don't like his services. I guess I could try? I don't know. Confused...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I have similar experiences with psychiatrists. It is obvious they are robots. No clue about anything. It must be the easiest job in the world.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Is a therapist going to be superior do you think??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was going to say that there are times where the patient _should_ feel uncomfortable - having the mind challenged is not an easy thing. This, on the other hand, is a different issue. There is supposed to be recording so that progress can be checked. It does not seem to be that way in this case.


----------

